# 2015 St. Charles County finds



## thrill (Apr 16, 2013)

I was wondering if any one has found any yet? I currently have had no luck. I plan on going out every day this week until they stop hiding!


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

the pictures i posted in the st. louis section are actually both from st charles. 

lots of my friends have found some as well.

they're all still really small. i dont know anyone who has found one bigger than 2". still very hard to find. i pretty much got lucky.

i've found 11 so far. i've hunted about 2-3 hours.


----------



## mushroommon (Apr 12, 2013)

I've found about 25 or so morels in the past week and a half in St.Charles County. All mostly on creek banks, but a few under trees in the woods. Mainly small grey's, biggest one I've found was like 2 or 3 inches but most were around an inch.


----------



## thrill (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing again today. I'm going to try a different spot tomorrow, but I think Thursday is going to be the day they start turning up.


----------



## turick (Oct 15, 2013)

Heading to Cuivre River Park Saturday morning. If anybody would like to team up shoot me an email... Balorders at yahoo com.


----------



## iluvjayn (Apr 16, 2015)

found a dozen over 2 inches...won't give away my destination but by some tracks....hey how do you send pics of them


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

@iluvjayn create an account on photobucket or imgur and upload the pictures there.. after you upload the pictures there will be a HTML link. you just post that HTML link in here and your picture should show up.


----------

